# Cypress Pointe Resort



## riverdees05 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a map of Cypress Pointe Resort that they could send me?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 23, 2009)

*You Asked For It, You Got It.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, fast!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2009)

This map and more information about this resort can be also found on Cypress Pointe web site.  Grerat location !!!


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 23, 2009)

love that place.. when we stayed in "B" building in aug '99 the "A & G" building were under construction.. Try to get upper level unit in B or C building on back side overlooking the turtle pool.. No matter it will be grand. we had the A unit of a AB unit.. a couple from england used the B side and they thought it was hugh.. man they would have flipped to see the A side. I guess the timeshare in Europe are small by US standards.. 

have fun and enjoy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Letter Buildings In Phase 2 & Number Buildings In Phase 1.*




carl2591 said:


> love that place.. when we stayed in "B" building in aug '99 the "A & G" building were under construction.. Try to get upper level unit in B or C building on back side overlooking the turtle pool.


We love it too. 

Turtle Pool & condo buildings identified by letter are features of Cypress Pointe Grande Villas (Phase 2).  Click here for the Phase Two web site. 

Volcano Pool & condo buildings identified by number are features of the original Cypress Pointe Resort (Phase 1).  Click here for the Phase One web site. 

Both Cypress Pointe phases are outstanding. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Frasdorf (Jun 26, 2009)

I just returned from a week stay where we had 2 3 bedroom units in the Cypress Pointe (Phase 1) side and it was wonderful. The units were in great condition and conveniently located. Even being on the 3rd floor without an elevator wasn't an issue that I feared it to be.

I highly recommend this property


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 26, 2009)

Do all buildings not have elevators?    Where is the nearest grocery store?


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 26, 2009)

*No elevators - not bad as its only 2 flights maximum*



riverdees05 said:


> Do all buildings not have elevators?    Where is the nearest grocery store?



Cypress Pointe Resort, aka Phase 1, an RCI Silver Crown resort has all 3 story buildings without elevators. Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, aka Phase 2, unranked with RCI has 4 and 5 story buildings and all have an elevator.  You can see a full comparison of the two sister resorts here.


----------



## Dori (Jun 26, 2009)

We were able to grab a 3-bedroom unit for January 31st of next year.  After hearing Alan singing CP's praises all these years, I am so excited to go.  We will be in the Grandvillas.

Dori


----------



## Stu (Jun 27, 2009)

*Map helpful, but not updated since changes were made to both resorts*

Please note that this is an old map.  Major changes since this map was drawn:

CPR:
The Sports Area and Tennis Court on the left (Cypress Pointe Resort) side of map, above the pool were substantially replaced by the "RALPH Cay" building, which is the resort's new Laundry, Storage & Housekeeping facility.  The old laundry which on the map was the white builing next to Bldg 5 on the left was demolished and was replaced by a lovely garden area.

The Adminstration trailers shown in the center of the left side of the map are long gone and this area was redeveloped as the Resort's new Recreation, Sports & Picnic area.  There is a large Gazebo at its entrance.

Not shown on the map are CPR's new Gift Pointe shop located in the front (lower)  left of the Clubhouse and the even newer Cafe Pointe located in the rear (upper) right of the Clubhouse.

CPGV:

On the right side (Cypress Pointe Grandevillas) of the map, the Tennis court on the far right was replaced with a new laundry building, and a new Tennis court was built on the lower side of the map across from the CPGV parking lot.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
 




AwayWeGo said:


> -- hotlinked --​
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 28, 2009)

*New Map Of C.P.1  & C.P.2 Needed.*




Stu said:


> Please note that this is an old map.  Major changes since this map was drawn


I will willingly aim people toward a new map if the powers that be on either side of the street will come up with a current 1. 

So far as I know the old map is the only 1 shown anywhere on the Internet. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah what he said... 

in other words,, a old map is better than no map indeed.. get current or stay on the porch.. a watched pot never boils,, a blind guy can see through this ploy.. a..  oh you get the drift.. 

I have road map in my car that are over 5 yrs old and they still workk.. amazing about that..

why is phase 2 (grand villa)  not rated.. when we stayed it was a gold crown and sunterra was selling sunpoints or sunoptions at the time.. yes that was couple years ago..

going to orlando on fri the 3rd and will stop by CPGV and see the new improvements my self..  

Is phase 2 on II now ..


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Major Supermarket Close By.*




riverdees05 said:


> Where is the nearest grocery store?


A nice Winn-Dixie is 1 block away -- store No. 2215. 

Click here to apply on-line for your money-saving Winn-Dixie _Customer Reward Card._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 29, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> Do all buildings not have elevators?


Now that we are Old Folks, we have more appreciation for the elevators in all the Phase 2 condo buildings. 

The Chief Of Staff no longer enjoys staying at Phase 1 all that much unless we get a ground-level condo.

I am still OK with the Phase 1 walk-ups even though I become increasingly decrepit (physically speaking, that is)  with every passing day. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Jul 3, 2009)

For CPGV on II try this:
http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=CYI&parentResortCode=CYI


For CPR on II, try:

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=CYN&parentResortCode=CYN

A safe and happy Independence Day celebration to all!

br,

Stu Schwartz


----------

